# 4,000!



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Ho, I've made more than 4,000 post on this freakin' site!
Thank you everyone! 

Yours
Pisis


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

Ur welcome....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

thanx man!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

Your welcome Pisis.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Clave (Jun 5, 2006)

*sings the Spam song*


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulation !!!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dzienkuje!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

congrats


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, Meatball.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

4000 is a lot of posts, which makes it quite sad ive done 5 times as many lol...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Apart from the fact you seem to of lost a 1000 of them so you are back and 19000...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I was wopndering that, its actually 2000 ive lost id just gone past the 21,000 mark....what the hells up with that?!?!?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I haven't lost any. Perhaps it is from years ago (early 2004)??...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Maybe there isn't even more then 20,000, so you're always dropping back to 19 when you hit 20...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Perhaps some older threads were deleted or something, but it was an exact drop of 2000 so I doubt that....


----------

